
Music Copyright Lawsuits Are Scaring Away New Hits - pseudolus
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/music-copyright-lawsuits-chilling-effect-935310/
======
nobodyandproud
This is a self-inflicted problem with only one rational solution.

~~~
8bitsrule
I bet it has a bus and lawyers in it.

